# Great entry level home theater system



## Raikugen (Jul 6, 2011)

I have finally had a good amount of time with my new home theater system that was recommended to me by the fine people on this web site. I figured out the best settings, the best listening modes, and have been able to test the audio quality of the speakers on everything from blu ray movies, music CD's, and video game sources. All I have to say is the set up sounds incredible.

Anyone who has read any of my previous posts knows I purchased the "Pioneer sp-pk51fs" along with the "Onkyo TX-NR709." The speakers have received stellar reviews and for a good reason, they're loud and clear, they are punchy, and they definitely sound like they should cost way more than the mere $299.96 I paid for them on Newegg. I was reluctant to post my impressions until I discovered the best hz settings for the speakers and sub as well as listening to a variety of different sources. The settings I finally landed on were "Front - 80hz, Center - 100hz, Surround - 120hz Sub - 120hz." 

The receiver is amazing as well. The difference that multieq XT made is astounding, the difference is literally like night and day when Audyssey EQ is on and off. That was another great recommendation made to me by this site, had it not been for everyone here I wouldn't have saved for the 709 and just purchased the 609, which didn't have Mutieq XT. Despite the amazing features this receiver has I managed to get it for only $500 from Accessories4less and I have had absolutely no issues whatsoever. 

In hindsight the only weakness I could see with my set up is the subwoofer. Don't get me wrong the sub sounds terrific, but it isn't quite up to speed with the speakers. So there you have it, I got an outstanding home theater system that sounds incredible for only $800, which is chump change compared to what some people spend on audio equipment. Thank you once again everyone for all your help you have made me extremely happy and I will be back in the future when I build my dream home theater system, or when I decide to upgrade my 5.1 to a 7.2. 

I have attached pictures of the set up and feel free to ask about the system if you are considering it!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Congratulations. It truly looks wonderful and those Pioneer Speakers are special indeed as Andrew Jones is responsible for Pioneer's ultra expensive TAD Division, and also some amazing designs when he worked at KEF.
Truly a great HT that maximizes performance for the Dollar.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Raikugen (Jul 6, 2011)

Yeah I really can't believe I was able to assemble this system under $1000. I'm extremely eager to upgrade to 7.2 just because of how incredible the 5.1 sounds, but first I'm going to work on replacing the sub, which I'm still not going to do for a while. The new sub I'm looking at is this (http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/vtf-2-mk4.html) HSU VTF-2 MK4, which is once again another recommendation you made I believe.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Very nice setup and for $800 spent that's outstanding. This is the place for advice as there are some knowledgeable members here. If I could offer some advice I would see about getting your center channel a little closer to the tv. As for the sub when you do decide to upgrade it makes a HUGE difference. You're off to a good start though. Good job and enjoy.


----------



## Raikugen (Jul 6, 2011)

I still need to borrow my fathers power drill so I can lower the shelf. Unfortunately, that's just where it was so I did my best to work with it. It doesn't sound like the speaker is above me though thankfully, which I feel audyssey had a lot to do with, and yeah the sub is great for now. It does a great job and doesn't sound boomy which I'm grateful for, but it just doesn't impress me as much as the speakers do.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Just remember when you do upgrade the sub don't go cheap with it. It's worth spending a little extra to get one that will reach down low say 20 and below. I know it's made a huge difference in my system.


----------



## Raikugen (Jul 6, 2011)

Yeah, I was told that, but I was just so antsy to replace my logitech z-5500 and the sub was only $50. So it doesn't really bother me that much considering how cheap it was when I got my speakers on sale. The sub I posted that I wanted to get above (http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/vtf-2-mk4.html) I'm pretty certain reaches down to 20hz. But I'm perfectly fine with what I have for now and I'm not going to replace the sub until I feel like upgrading again. For now I feel like I spoiled myself enough.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I've never heard one but also never heard anything but praise for HSU subs. Enjoy your system.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

How does this system, especially the sub compare to the Logitech's they replace?


----------



## ambesolman (Apr 25, 2011)

That sub will do fine, but for $100 more the vtf3mk4 is on sale this weekend and would be a big improvement over the vtf2 and worth the extra dough.
I know you're going to lower the center, but if you can't get it at ear level then you need to at least angle it toward your seating position. It will help dialogue a lot.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

8086 said:


> How does this system, especially the sub compare to the Logitech's they replace?


Any HSU Research Subwoofer compared to a Logitech simply represents a quantum leap in Sound Quality. Indeed if the VTF-3 is On Sale for $100 off it would be hard to turn down. That being said, the VTF-2 is an amazingly capable Subwoofer itself. HSU has been around for some time. Right after I graduated from UGA I helped my best friend put together a HT with a VTF-2 MKII and it still is one of those truly mind blowing experiences I have ever had in this field. Simply amazing value. I also think the world of SVS, but their entry level Subwoofers have gotten more expensive than in the past with the cheapest regular line costing $649. They do have 2 in the Outlet Section for $599 and $629 as well.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

Jungle Jack said:


> Any HSU Research Subwoofer compared to a Logitech simply represents a quantum leap in Sound Quality. Indeed if the VTF-3 is On Sale for $100 off it would be hard to turn down. That being said, the VTF-2 is an amazingly capable Subwoofer itself. HSU has been around for some time. Right after I graduated from UGA I helped my best friend put together a HT with a VTF-2 MKII and it still is one of those truly mind blowing experiences I have ever had in this field. Simply amazing value. I also think the world of SVS, but their entry level Subwoofers have gotten more expensive than in the past with the cheapest regular line costing $649. They do have 2 in the Outlet Section for $599 and $629 as well.


Going from logitec to a HSU sub is like all your life driving one of those 10-20hp 3 or 4 wheel cars you see all over India that made mostly of wood and don't even have AC and then suddenly you move up to a basic Mercedes C-class and realize what a difference. 









_"Logitech Subwoofers"_


----------



## ambesolman (Apr 25, 2011)

8086 said:


> Going from logitec to a HSU sub is like all your life driving one of those 10-20hp 3 or 4 wheel cars you see all over India that made mostly of wood and don't even have AC and then suddenly you move up to a basic Mercedes C-class and realize what a difference.
> 
> "Logitech Subwoofers"


I bet they chirp. Not necessarily into any gear, just chirp.


----------

